# MTA Metro North New Haven line.



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 12, 2003)

Hello there I saw the New Haven Local Trains with 6 Cars and I want to know how many cars does the New Haven Line Local Trains have between New York NY and Stamford CT?


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 12, 2003)

Well what you saw would be a pretty good indication.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2003)

It really just depends on whether it's rush hour, a weekday, nighttime, or a weekend. The trains vary in length depending on the time of day and the need.

A typical train probably does have 6 or 8 cars, but again as I said above it really does depend. I've seen 12 car locals.


----------



## Viewliner (Oct 12, 2003)

I've seen 2 car trains in Stamford on Weekends.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> I've seen 2 car trains in Stamford on Weekends.


What you saw is the shuttle to New Caanan. The shuttle starts in Stamford and runs out a branch line to New Caanan. It however is not a southbound Stamford local to Grand Central.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 14, 2003)

How old are this MU Cars any way?


----------

